#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-08
<khoover> ello
<dscassel> khoover: Hi there.
<dscassel> Going to bed soon... 9_9
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> 'morning
<BluesKaj> hi bregma
<BluesKaj> any idea if boxee works in canuksville ? :) ...it's got broken dependencies on Oneiric , but I was wondering about  it's services
<bregma> something tells me boxee will not work in Canada in the near term, since most of its providers will not work here (eg. Pandora).  Maybe Netflix, but the rest....
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-09
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> txwikinger, ping
<MagicFab> I was wondering if anyone from Ubuntu Canada will be doing anything on SFD 2011 -> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Canada
<MagicFab> if so,  consider having a team and adding it to the wiki :)
<dscassel> Bah, didn't stick around.
<dscassel> IRC meeting tomorrow night!
<dscassel> We'll talk about SFD and other stuff....
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09
<cvillaco> Hi,
<khoover> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/08/17/bc-marijuana-grow-op-bears.html
<khoover> i'm sorry, but this was just too good to pass on, even if it has nothing to do with the channel
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<khoover> mornin
<bregma> hey
<dscassel> Morning, all. :)
<dscassel> MagicFab: I've been talking to other KWLUG people about doing another SFD this year.
<dscassel> I don't have time to organize it myself, but I'll definitely be there.
<genii-around> dscassel: Morning
<MagicFab> dscassel, I put an English template online to use in invitation emails. Feel free to use that if you have even 1-2 minutes to shoot for more teams.
<MagicFab> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/CanadaInvitations
<dscassel> Thanks, MagicFab
<dscassel> MagicFab: There's an ubuntu-ca IRC meeting tonight (7pm EDT) if you want to pitch SFD participation... :)
<MagicFab> dscassel, will be on the bus - :( I trust you'll rep me OK :)
<genii-around> dscassel: Meeting is in here, or #ubuntu-meeting ?
<dscassel> genii-around: In here, as usual.
<dscassel> MagicFab: No problem. I added a few more LUGs to the wiki from a list I've been gathering...
<genii-around> dscassel: Got it, I'll make sure to be around
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<BobJonkman> Hallooo!
<razorgoto> hi everyone!
<dscassel> Mass call! Jeruvy Kulag ossguy starcraftman BluesKaj FiReSTaRT kavurt psema4mobile txwikinger IdleOne kenjy bregma jaguar khoover MylesBraithwaite ryanakca willwh cyphermox james_w KombuchaKip oracology sipherdee zeroedout
<psema4mobile> hi all. noob here to learn about happy hour :-)
<dscassel> psema4mobile: Welcome!
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09
<dscassel> Please feel free to introduce yourself.  Where are you? What do you do with/for/on Ubuntu?
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo, and I'm the LoCo Contact for Ubuntu Canada.
 * BobJonkman is Bob Jonkman, out of Elmira, just north of Waterloo, N
<dscassel> (feel free to ask what that means. :)
<BobJonkman> What does that mean?
<bregma> wow, it's that time already?  I haven't left work yet!
<razorgoto> I am Sammy Lao in Toronto. I am a volunteer at Free Geek Toronto.
<zeroedout> I'm Alishams in Vancouver. Director at Free Geek Vancouver, linux geek and Ubuntu lover
<dscassel> Cool.  A meeting of the Free Geeks. :D
 * psema4mobile is from Hamilton, uses ubuntu for general home computing
<oracology> zeroedout: hey, i see you on the #avaneya board as well. :) cool!
<Jeruvy> I am Jeruvy, a power user from Calgary.  Actually around for a meeting for a change :)
<zeroedout> oracology: yea, it's an awesome project
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Well, you should probably know already, but the LoCo contact acts as a point of contact between the Canadian Ubuntu community (ie., us) and the LoCo council (and, in turn, the community council).
<oracology> zeroedout: agreed. but it is my bedtime, so I should head off to bed...talk to you again soon!
<zeroedout> bye!
<dscassel> Good night, oracology :)
<dscassel> Isn't it 4pm in Vancouver right now?
<oracology> good night everyone!
<razorgoto> good night zeroedout
<oracology> dscassel: i live in the UK, but i'm from vancouver originally.
<dscassel> I was actually thinking about moving the meeting out an hour...
<zeroedout> oh I'm still around
<dscassel> oracology: Ah, that's cool.  :)
<oracology> razorgoto: i'm the one who's leaving ;). good night!
<razorgoto> oh. oops. my eyes skipped a line.
<dscassel> I'm going to get some water and settle in for a minute.
<dscassel> Is there anything anybody wanted to add to the agenda?
<dscassel> Hi psema4mobile. BobJonkman was telling me about you. :)
<BobJonkman> I have a little stack of Ubuntu CDs here, literally with your name on them.
<BobJonkman> (Well, with your name on the stack, not the individual disks)
<psema4mobile> Lol. :-)
<psema4mobile> Sorry bit hard to type on this phone.
<razorgoto> psema4mobile: You on a Desire Z?
<BobJonkman> psema4mobile and I are trying to set up a date for an Ubuntu Hour in Hamilton
<psema4mobile> razorgoto no, xperia play
<BobJonkman> Maybe in September, if our calendars remain clear
<psema4mobile> agree, need to clear off my plate a bit.
<BobJonkman> psema4mobile becomes the latest member of the Ubuntu Hour CD Bribery Program
<dscassel> Awesome. :D
<psema4mobile> B-)
<razorgoto> Great! :-)
<dscassel> I guess that means we should move onto the only actual agenda item:
<dscassel> Events!
<dscassel> There's ubuntu hours, of course.
<dscassel> I'm running mine next Wednesday in Waterloo.
<dscassel> Charles McColm is running one in downtown Kitchener as well.
<BobJonkman> @chaslinux is running one in Kitchener
<BobJonkman> :))
<dscassel> So Ubuntu Canada currently has two ubuntu hours: both in K-W. ^^;
<razorgoto> We are still trying for a consistent one in Toronto.
<dscassel> If I could afford the time off, I'd do a cross-country tour to do thim all over the place and show people they're really not hard or anything.
<razorgoto> Linuxcaffe on College is kind of like a semi-permanent Ubuntu Hour. ;-)
<dscassel> razorgoto: True. :)
<razorgoto> but agreed, dscassel.
<psema4mobile> If no one objects, can I get a rundown? I've checked the eiki page but would prefer a first hand description.
<dscassel> Of an Hour?
<dscassel> It's just a meet-up.
<dscassel> Laptops optional (depending on the group, they are sometimes frowned upon).
<dscassel> Just meet local Ubuntu people.
<dscassel> You can talk about Ubuntu, or whatever else comes up.
<psema4mobile> an informal outreach, user get together then. ok
<dscassel> Yeah, basically.
<psema4mobile> cool.
<dscassel> It gives people a reliable *thing* they can start building a community around.
<BobJonkman> dscassel: There are Ubuntu Hours on the calendar for Longeuil and Montreal too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yes, true, but I won't take credit for ubuntu-qc. :)
<dscassel> I'm going to try to get to one when I'm in Montreal in a couple weeks.
<dscassel> (I'll be close to the Outremont one, but I'm taking the train to Ottawa on Thursday...)
<dscassel> Also, the Ubuntu global Jam is coming up.  Sept 2-4.
<dscassel> We'll be hosting a Jam event at Kwartzlab.
<dscassel> (Ubuntu Jams, btw, are all about *contributing* to Ubuntu. Testing, bug triage, development, etc.)
<dscassel> txwikinger has a plan to build an automated packaging tool to help with package updates especially.
<dscassel> So we'll be doing something like a hackathon around that, i think.
<BobJonkman> I've reported bugs, but haven't actually contributed code.
<dscassel> Or whatever else the people who show up want to do.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Nothing wrong with that. :)
<BobJonkman> And Ubuntu Community Boosterism is a contribution too
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Absolutely. :)
<bregma> Ubuntu likes non-coding contributions
<BobJonkman> The Ubuntu Jams happen close to the next version release date
<bregma> end of October?
<dscassel> After beta 1.
<BobJonkman> I think Oneiric releases  on Oct 13
<bregma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<dscassel> Stuff's pretty locked down by the time the Jam comes around.
<dscassel> Which is why the emphasis tends to be on testing and triage.
<bregma> actually the lock down starts Thursday
<dscassel> txwikinger was getting kind of bored with triage, tho (He's kind of done a lot of it. :)
<bregma> some of us start work on the P-series next week
<bregma> I wish it had a name
<BobJonkman> Still, we need someone to show the rest of us how triage is done.
<BobJonkman> It's much more comfortable with an experienced triager at the helm
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, and I don't think he'll mind helping out.
<dscassel> bregma: What do you *do*, exactly. :)
<dscassel> I ask out of genuine interest.
<razorgoto> guys, for the jam, do you guys do it all in one physical location?
<dscassel> razorgoto: Depends on the Jam.
<dscassel> For ours, yeah.  we hold it here at Kwartzlab.
<BobJonkman> In Kitchener Waterloo we go to Kwartzlab.  The camraderie is nice, even if we don't get much work done
<dscassel> I know there are other Jams that are distributed, and people work together on things over IRC.
 * psema4mobile wishes there were a GO route brtween Hamilton and KW
<dscassel> razorgoto: I know you guys were interested in running Jams at Free Geek, but I guess you're busy with Linux Fest...?
<razorgoto> I've polled around here at Free Geek, we have the space, but we don't have someone interested in organizing one.
<dscassel> psema4mobile: You're not the only one. :)
<BobJonkman> psema4mobile Are you involved with the Hamilton Hackerspace?
<psema4mobile> um, loosely.
<psema4mobile> Ive spoken with a few if the communities members
<dscassel> I just know Adina...
<dscassel> (even then not very well)
<dscassel> Speaking of hackerspaces, SoOnCon 2011 is October 1 at Bell Lightbox in Toronto.
<cvillaco> dscassel, do I understand that one of the jam locations may be running irc?
<cvillaco> sorry for my typing, my hand is in a brace right now and want to catch before the question is gone
<dscassel> cvillaco: I know they've had virtual jams in the past, but I haven't heard about one this time.
<dscassel> I can look into it for you.
<dscassel> I'm sure BobJonkman and I will be online here during the proceedings. :)
<kjwcode> Any Vancouver, BC events?
<dscassel> We can set up the webcam too..
 * psema4mobile will be right back after these msgs
<BobJonkman> I'll be at Kwartzlab, and I can bring a dedicated laptop for IRC
<dscassel> kjwcode: You'd have to check Ubuntu Vancouver. http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/
<cvillaco> i wonder if there would be enough attendees via irc to mak eit worthwhile, it could be a porta if there is interest for the members who are not close to a session
<dscassel> Randall Ross has posted cryptic blog posts about it.
<kjwcode> dscassel: Thanks for the pointer -- checking!
<dscassel> kjwcode: np :)
<dscassel> cvillaco: Dunno. A lot of it can be done independantly, tho.
<dscassel> Like bug triage.
<razorgoto> do you guys keep this channel open during the jame party in Kwartzlab?
<dscassel> It's more fun to do it in groups, but nothing stopping you otherwise.
<BobJonkman> razorgoto: This channel is always open, but I'll pay special attention during the Jam
<dscassel> razorgoto: Sure.  Actually, I'm in here all the time.  Often idle, but still online.
<razorgoto> Sorry, you know what I mean by "open".
 * psema4mobile is back
<dscassel> You can check the Kwartzlab webcam here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kwartzlab
<BobJonkman> Yes, "paying attention to" :-)
<razorgoto> Yep, Bob. :-)
<dscassel> (I guess it's offline at the moment. I'll kick it when the meeting's over)
<BobJonkman> I learned about Big Blue Button at KWLUG yesterday, maybe we can set up a conference
<dscassel> cvillaco: If you really want to go to a jam, you can run one. :)
<cvillaco> is thee ppl interested in participating remotely?
<cvillaco> ohh, haha,
<cvillaco> maybe such a thing is possible.
<razorgoto> I think so. cvillaco.
<dscassel> cvillaco: An Ubuntu hour would be an easier place to start, but hey, it's still not that bad running a Jam.
<razorgoto> cvillaco: where are you in Canada?
<dscassel> See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams
<cvillaco> i think i would be int3erested in observing first before making concrete actions.
<BobJonkman> About half-way between a Jam and an Hour is a Release Party
<BobJonkman> in complexity, that is
<cvillaco> maybe watch a jam first or something.
<cvillaco> razorgoto i am in Thunder Bay On
<razorgoto> cvillaco: I think the same as you. It's hard to know how to organize something properly if one has never been to one before...
<dscassel> cvillaco: I've seen a couple Thunder Bay people come and go through the channel and IRC.
<razorgoto> I think it's the logistics of it. Is the organizer reponsible to "find something for people to do?"
<dscassel> And you might be able to tempt tonyyarusso to come up from Minnesota...
<razorgoto> Or would the jam participants be mostly self-directed... I read the website before, and it wasn't to clear the social conventions of one.
<dscassel> razorgoto: I haven't really figured that one out either.
<dscassel> So mostly self-directed.
<dscassel> We have an actual project we're going to work on this time.
<dscassel> But there's nothing that comes down from the mothership.
<dscassel> Last time there was stuff about testing Unity.
<dscassel> Time before that tehy wanted install testing.
<BobJonkman> For me, at the Jams, installing a Beta has always resulted in bugs to report.
<dscassel> Yeah, that's not a bad place to start.
<razorgoto> BobJonkman:   :-)
<BobJonkman> So I've kept myself busy that way.  I may have triaged one bug in the last 3 Jams..
<dscassel> razorgoto: You guys doing anything for Software Freedom Day?
<dscassel> That would seem to be up Free Geek's alley. :)
<razorgoto> nope.
<razorgoto> :-(
<razorgoto> We've been internally focused the last few months. We have this whole "facilities management" side of the operations.
<dscassel> razorgoto: No worries.
<razorgoto> that's been taking up a lot of time. :-(
<BobJonkman> SFD is always on a Saturday, so you could just put up some posters and talk about software freedom in the ordinary course of events
<dscassel> According to the website (http://softwarefreedomday.org/) there are events in Victoria, Winnipeg, Kitchener (hosted by chaslinux again), Pickering, montreal and Quebec.
<razorgoto> Pickering?
<dscassel> Yeah, I know!
<razorgoto> lol!
<dscassel> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Canada/Pickering/Ontario/Pickering%20Public%20Library%20Main
<psema4mobile> cool, at the library even!
<dscassel> There *should* be events everywhere. :)
<razorgoto> I wonder which library branch is that?
<dscassel> Main, apparently.
<cvillaco> maybe bringing some ubuntu posters or informative pamplets to such events would introduce people who are using proprietary solutions to the idea of a free software operating system,
<razorgoto> Oh, I know the person that runs that library...
<BobJonkman> razorgoto: What can you tell us about FSOSS?
<BobJonkman> Specifically, the LinuxFest that goes along with FSOSS this year?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-10
<razorgoto> Well, we're doing this thing with Seneca this year.
<razorgoto> They do FSOSS every year and they have the space, resources, people and volunteers to manage and plan a big event.
<razorgoto> Basically, it will be at Seneca @ York... so not in Scarborough.
<BobJonkman> Are you still accepting speakers for LinuxFest?
<razorgoto> Bob, totally.
<dscassel> razorgoto: I put in my proposal. :)
<razorgoto> Actually, we had a dearth of speakers this year so far.
<razorgoto> I am encouraging everyone I know to join.
<razorgoto> We are also, on top of the conference, doing an unconference on the last day.
<razorgoto> So that will be more a breakout time to do more workshops and conferences. Maybe of a more impromptu nature.
<dscassel> Cool.
<dscassel> Well, it's after 8.
<razorgoto> time does fly swiftly.
<dscassel> Oneiric is out Oct. 13 so get planning release parties!
<BobJonkman> Before we break up, any words on Oneiric's Release Party?
<BobJonkman> :)
<dscassel> BobJonkman: We'll have one in Kwartzlab.  I'm hoping there's a Toronto one again. :)
<razorgoto> Oneiric is the LTS. Right?
<dscassel> I haven't heard about any others.
<dscassel> razorgoto: Nope.  12.04 is LTS.
<SIR_Taco> anything in Kingston? haha
<psema4mobile> There can only be ONEiric!
<razorgoto> lol.
<dscassel> SIR_Taco: If you hold one there will be. :D
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Release Parties are easy to arrange.
<razorgoto> The last Ubuntu Release party was great fun here in Toronto.
<BobJonkman> The toughest part is getting the Ubuntu logo on the Devilled Eggs!
<dscassel> Probably better Oneiric isn't an LTS.  Don't want to have to keep trying to pronounce it for 5 years.
<SIR_Taco> dscassel: been holding my breath for awhile now haha
<razorgoto> I will try to get in touch with Mike to see if he will be doing it again.
<dscassel> razorgoto: Great!
<dscassel> SIR_Taco: There's gotta be at least a couple Ubuntu users at Queen's...
<BobJonkman> SIR_Taco: Just make an announcement, gather in some local establishment, and burn some CDs from the new ISO
<BobJonkman> It might turn into an installfest if people bring laptops
<psema4mobile> Im afraid I need to drop off. battery's getting pretty low. Nice to meet you all!
<dscassel> Or just, you know, hang out. :)
<psema4mobile> BobJonkman catch up with you soon?
<dscassel> psema4mobile: No problem thanks for coming out. :)
<BobJonkman> Just the thought that it's legal to burn CDs of an operating system is news to some people
<psema4mobile> l8tr
<BobJonkman> OK psema4mobile, talk to you soon
<razorgoto> gotta say the oneric is hard to spell...
<SIR_Taco> that's possible
<BobJonkman> dscassel: Do you have a date yet for the KW URP?
<dscassel> Oct 15.
<BobJonkman> Yay!
<dscassel> (The saturday after release, as per tradition.
<dscassel> (Wait, when's thanksgiving?)
<dscassel> (the Monday before.  Phew)
<BobJonkman> 10 Oct
<SIR_Taco> the weekend before that
<SIR_Taco> oooh, I'm a birthday turkey again this year haha
<dscassel> SIR_Taco: heh. :)
<razorgoto> guys, I've been at work long enough. My Windows computer just crashed. I am going home.
<razorgoto> I emailed some people at Free Geek about taking on more activities next two months so we can do some of these stuff in Toronto (Center of Universe.)
<razorgoto> See you later.
<SIR_Taco> cya razorgoto
<SIR_Taco> I always miss the meeting haha
<BobJonkman> Bye razorgoto
<cvillaco> nice chattin with ya
<razorgoto> bye
<dscassel> Thanks for coming out, guys. :)
<cyphermox> dscassel, poke
<cyphermox> sorry, just finished reading backlog
<cyphermox> dscassel: might be worth pointing out LinuxConNA next week in Vancouver (I'll be heading out to there on Tuesday)
<cyphermox> dscassel: also, please ping me if you're in Montreal on Monday or before, maybe I can make time
<dscassel> cyphermox: Oh yeah!
<dscassel> There's an open source thing in Ottawa in a couple weeks too.
<dscassel> With rms and everything.
<cyphermox> fun fun
<bregma> wait, what?
<bregma> what open source thing in Ottawa?  I might convince my company to pay
<dscassel> bregma: hold on..
<dscassel> bregma: Found it!
<cyphermox> yay for stuff in Ottawa. this is within driveable distance within a day :)
<dscassel> http://fosslc.org/drupal/sc2011
<dscassel> I'll actually be in Ottawa on the 27th, but I've got a train ticket that leaves at 1pm. :(
<dscassel> Funny, tho, that the fsf where's rms page doesn't list it.
<dscassel> It says he's suppoed to be in the UK that week.
<dscassel> BTW, a little bit of self-promotion I forgot to do at the meeting, I'm putting myself up for Ubuntu membership next week, if you're interested in giving me a testamonial...
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dscassel
<cyphermox> dscassel: absolutely, thanks for bringing it up
<cyphermox> i thought the meeting was this week though
<cyphermox> I stand corrected
<bregma> dang, August 27 is my brother's 50th birthday party in Hamilton, I can't miss that
<dscassel> bregma: Maybe your brother will want to meet St IGNUcious for his birthday... :)
<bregma> unlikely
<khoover> did i miss everything?
<dscassel> khoover: There's always something. :)
 * dscassel may be lying...
<dscassel> Still, if there's anything you want to bring up, I haven't done the minutes yet.
<khoover> does that something involve beer and/or code?
<khoover> oh, not really.
<dscassel> Drink/code 'em if you got em.
<khoover> meant more if we had it here...
<khoover> last time i tried to adopt ubuntu, it destroyed my music library. probably cause i had the thing partitioned onto it, and there were two filesystems on one physical drive
<dscassel> khoover: Where's "here"? :)
<dscassel> khoover: Ouch. Yeah. I've learned from hard experience to be very, very careful about that stuff.
<khoover> here in channel, ofc. where else?
<khoover> my house? :P
 * dscassel hands khoover a beer.
<khoover> sudo cp beer beer2
 * khoover hands dscassel beer2
<khoover> cheers
<khoover> forever alone...
<dscassel> :)
<dscassel> I'm at the Kwartzlab hackerspace for Open Night.
<dscassel> Webcam here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kwartzlab :)
 * dscassel is actually on camera. Say hi and I'll wave.
<khoover> bah, was trying to come up with some clever script for multiplying beer.
<BobJonkman> Whoops.  Thought the meeting was over already
<khoover> dscassel: are you the balded one?
<khoover> BobJonkman: it pretty much is
<BobJonkman> I uploaded the log a couple of hours ago.  I'll have to add the stuff about Ottawa
<BobJonkman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09/log
<dscassel> Thanks, BobJonkman
<dscassel> Bald*ing*, I'll thank you.
<dscassel> The webcam doesn't have the resolution to pick up the hair that's there. :)
<dscassel> wave...
<dscassel> Ben's in the foreground. He's standing in front of me right now.  I'm in the back at the table.
<khoover> oh, ben's the bald one.
<khoover> so, exactly what goes on at hackathons
<dscassel> Hacking. :D
<dscassel> It's not actually the Global Synchronous Hackathon.
<dscassel> Nobody changed the headline.
<BobJonkman> dscassel: Do you already have IRC minutes prepared?
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Were you working on it?
<dscassel> I started but got distracted. Don't have much.
<BobJonkman> Not yet.  Took a break for dinner and a movie.
<BobJonkman> Movie was awful, dinner was OK
<dscassel> Fair enough. :)
<khoover> can we not simply script what the scribe-bot got into something human-legible?
<BobJonkman> Was there a scribe-bot?
<khoover> there usually is
<BobJonkman> Or are you talking about me?
<dscassel> Bob posted the log.
<khoover> no, the...aw, hang on
<BobJonkman> What I usually do is pick out the highlights and make it sound official
<dscassel> We're not using a meeting bot.
<dscassel> (Because I haven't figured out how, mostly).
<dscassel> (And I don't mind being a bit less formal)
<BobJonkman> It's my writing style.  Dry and turgid
<khoover> here we go
<khoover> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/08/10/%23ubuntu-ca.html
<dscassel> Yeah, that's the log. :)
<khoover> well, my mistake in calling it scribe-bot.
<khoover> could've sworn i saw it called a bot somewhere...
<BobJonkman> Not unlike http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/09/%23ubuntu-ca.html#t23:00
<BobJonkman> I think that comes from locobot_1
<khoover> damn, son, it's even colour coded
<khoover> auuuuuugh, why'd i leave rtf's on office.
<cvillaco> speaking of formatting
<cvillaco> i hate to inturrupt, but i been wondering for awhile and never found the best time to ask
<cvillaco> i been using empathy right now for irc chat
<cvillaco> but the text is too small for me, how can i change the empathy chat text size?  Does anyone know offhand
<cvillaco> ?
<khoover> should be ctrl++ or ctrl+-
<khoover> at least, that works for near everything
<cvillaco> not in this case khoover
<cvillaco> and i have found no formatting preferences or settings yet either.
<cvillaco> thanks for the advice though :)
<cvillaco> but no luck so far
<dscassel> Hm... lemme poke around...
<cvillaco> perhaps this is something which can be changed via  global text sizing for the os?
<cvillaco> ok
<cvillaco> ty
<dscassel> Also weird: the Ubuntu theme doesn't use the Ubuntu font. o_o
<cvillaco> touchee!
<cvillaco> there are android fonts in the repos ehh?
<dscassel> What package?
<cvillaco> I have it installed and use the android mono space for terminal
<cvillaco> 1 sec, i will try to grep
<dscassel> Just searching for "android" in software centre doesn't turn anything up.
<cvillaco> in synaptic
<cvillaco> ttf-droid
<cvillaco> and
<dscassel> I've got it installed alread. Awesome. :D
<dscassel> Nice mono font. :)
<cvillaco> haha, i set it up for my terminal and a few other places i have used it
<cvillaco> I think one of the sansarrifs is pretty cool as well
<cvillaco> I like the ubuntu sans as well, it is nice, i am surprised it is not in empathy by default, especially setting it to Ubuntu theme.
<cvillaco> I have trouble typing right now becasue i have a hand brace, and it is very frusterating to work on the computer with it
<cvillaco> maybe the font seeting is in an empathy config file
<dscassel> It's not in gconf, far as I can tell.
<BobJonkman> The minutes, they be up : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09
<dscassel> Awesome, thanks, BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> You're welcome.
<BobJonkman> I'm displeased with the vertical spacing that bullet points create
<dscassel> Yeah, something's wrong with the CSS for links.
<cvillaco> huh?
<cvillaco> looks good to me
<dscassel> cvillaco: Then you probably aren't using the Ubuntu light theme. :)
<dscassel> (Or maybe it's a Firefox thing)
<cvillaco> hmm
<cvillaco> i do see
<cvillaco> some spacing in the ul can you inset css into the template?
<cvillaco> i think it's inheriting a line-height of 1.5
<cvillaco> hmm
<cvillaco> also there are p tags in li, making a double linebreak
<cvillaco>  if the p's in li could be changed to non block level
<cvillaco> if the css could be changed, im sure the spacing could be fixed, but it might just be the way the develoeprs of the site prefer listing too
<cvillaco> i could troubleshoot styles like this but it is hard i have a finger brace on
<dscassel> Not sure who you'd complain to.
<cvillaco> and it is frusterating to do any navigation or typing
<dscassel> Probably ask around in #ubuntu-website
<dscassel> cvillaco: If you change the "Documentation font" size in preferences > Appearances, it'll change the font in Empathy.
<dscassel> And now it is midnight. I shall retire.
<dscassel> 'night all. :)
<cvillaco> thanks dscassel.
<bregma> nighty-night
<bregma> time to leave work at last
<DarwinSurvivor> I missed it didn't I...
<cvillaco> the LoCo meeting?
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah
<cvillaco> yes!
<cvillaco> just by a few hours though :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> the one that started 5 hours ago :P
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> oh well, next time I guess
<cvillaco> some of the meeting i think trailed on so im not sure how long since the end, but you missed the start by a few :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> anything interresting happen?
<cvillaco> im kinda new member,
<cvillaco> there were talks about jams happening
<cvillaco> here is some information on the meeting
<cvillaco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09
<cvillaco> and a og has been kept
<cvillaco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09/log
<cvillaco> :-)
<cvillaco> i would tell more but some of it went over my head, and I have a hand brace
<DarwinSurvivor> cool, i'll just take a look at the logs then, thanks
<khoover> isn't linuxfest toronto cancelled?
<dscassel> khoover: Ontario Linux Fest is reborn!
<khoover> dscassel: ooooh, where?
<dscassel> Re-named Toronto Linux Fest and rolled into FSOSS at Seneca
<dscassel> Oct 27-29 at the York campus http://fsoss.senecac.on.ca/2011/
<khoover> i may not be able to attend almost any of it. damn high school.
<dscassel> I'm probably only going to be there the Friday and Saturday...
<dscassel> I don't have too much vacation left. Unless I can convince my boss it's work-related... 9_9
<khoover> god dammit, why is my net fucking up so hard?
<IdleOne> i think it's a freenode issue
<IdleOne> there were a bunch of Ping timeout earlier
<BluesKaj> het folks
<BluesKaj> err hey
<bregma> greetings all
<genii-around> bregma: Good morning. I'm just catching up on the minutes from meeting. Got home last night to find my DSL modem had basically imploded...
<BluesKaj> sorry I missed the meeting was busy messing with my other pc , have to dual boot it in order to keep up with W7 ...had to search to find out how to defrag wife's W7 pc :)
<bregma> youse guys didn't miss much, just the usual
<BluesKaj> youse guys ? :) heh
<genii-around> Hm. The Toronto Linuxfest link goes to immutable page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxFest where the dates are from 2009-2010 and the Ontario link starts with "Cancelled"
<BluesKaj> btw, hi genii-around , bregma
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj :)
<genii-around> I got an email from Sammy Lao at FreeGeek asking if there will be a Toronto release-party for Oneiric.. For whoever is interested, yes. I do not yet have a set date but it will be at the same venue as before.
<dscassel> Awesome. Thanks, genii-around
<dscassel> Your name came up at the meeting last night. :)
<dscassel> genii-around: Toronto Linux Fest is being rolled into FSOSS.
<dscassel> Oct 27-29 at the York campus http://fsoss.senecac.on.ca/2011/
<genii-around> Yes, after I found that http://onlinux.ca/ page started with "Cancelled" I saw your Nabble link on the sidebar there :)
<dscassel> :)
<dscassel> OGLF was my first active Ubuntu community participation thing. :)
<dscassel> (Speaking of which, if anyone wants to say nice things about me on my wiki page, I won't mind... http://wiki.ubuntu.com/dscassel)
 * dscassel is putting himself up for membership next week.
<genii-around> Meh. I changed my primary email at Launchpad and deleted the old one, but it still wants me to put the old one to sign in. Weird.
<genii-around> dscassel: I put in my two cents worth for you :)
<dscassel> Thanks, genii-around :D
<genii-around> Anyone have a recommendation for an ADSL modem? I was using a Speedtouch 516 but the insides cooked.
<kenjy> whats up guys, did some one called me?
<dscassel> kenjy: Just a mass call for the meeting last night. :)
<kenjy> dscassel: ufff okay XD
<dscassel> Minute here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-08-09
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-11
 * bregma resumes the daily grind
<khoover> bregma: which grind? level, or work?
<bregma> khoover, I'm hoping to become a level 10 employee
<bregma> camping on bug lists
<bregma> soon I'll have a boss encounter
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> BBL ...shaggy lawn needs a haircut
<bregma> dog is back from the vet's
<bregma> he wasn;t broken before, but he's fixed now
<bregma> I wish he'd stop staring at me with those hangdog eyes
<genii-around> "Why did you take me there? Don't you love me anymore? Am I a good dog now?"
<bregma> I think likes the vet
<bregma> especially getting his temperature taken
<genii-around> Heh
<bregma> he gets pain meds, I think that's why he stares
<bregma> he has nothing left to feel pain in
<genii-around> Old dog?
<bregma> 6 months
<bregma> I think they put him on meds 'cos his throat would hurt from the tubes
<bregma> his howling has been subdued since he came home
<genii-around> Ah
<bregma> I do not recommend having a hound as a companion if you do not like outdoor voice in doors
<genii-around> Yes, they do like to howl, especially bassets
<bregma> this one is a mixed breed but the hound part is obvious
<bregma> I went to the pound one day to see what was up and the next day I had this puppy
<bregma> take my advice:  there is nothing up at the pound, nothing, ever
<genii-around> The pound near us likes to have open house once a month or so, my gf likes to go look at the rabbits but not get any more since she already has three of them
<bregma> do not look at the kittens, do not make eye contact with any of the animals
<genii-around> My cat is queen of the house and getting a bit old for me to bring back kittens to terrorize her :)
<bregma> then you need to take extra precaution on each visit to the pound...  it's like costco, it just seems to make sense when you're there it's not until you get home you realize you really don't need that 40 pound tank of helium
<bregma> of course if costco sold kittens they'd come shrink-wrapped in threes
<genii-around> Yes, probably! My sister buys a lot of stuff there.
<bregma> if she's looking to give away two kittens, you'll know why
 * genii-around avoids the eye contact!
<BluesKaj> I have no problem with cat eye contact , not a bother at all, me and cats don't see eye to eye :)
<BluesKaj> I get along fine with cats ,as long as they belong to someone else
<willwh> my kitteh is king of the block
<willwh> he's about 2 years old - enormous - and has beaten every other cat in about a 200m radius in to submission
<willwh> used to see lots of neighbourhood cats come by about a year ago when he was still wee
<willwh> never see any on his turf now ;]
<genii-around> We used to have 2 cats here.. the one was a semi-feral male tabby, huge and boss of the block like that. He started wandering in all the time, we eventually gave him a name and started feeding him.
<genii-around> We called him George from that Bugs Bunny cartoon where the monster goes something like "I want to hug you and squeeze you, pet you and love you, and your name will be George"
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-12
<khoover> anyone else here much of a gamer? specifically xbox 360, despite it's major lack of FOSS
<SIR_Taco> I'm a gamer, but not on the 360, that's my brother's territory
<khoover> ah, shame. Ace Combat: Assault Horizon looks like it'd be a game to die for
<SIR_Taco> haven't seen that one... but my brother seems hell-bent on getting me a 360 for my birthday so that we can share games haha
<SIR_Taco> wish they'd remake 'Secret Weapons Over Normandy'... that was a good game
<khoover> ....think that one's a bit too old for me
<khoover> aaaaaand i'm goin to sleep
<SIR_Taco> well ok... but you'd miss this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPhQxgcme2U&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<SIR_Taco> that's a bit too old haha
<khoover> yeah. although, A&C Games over in toronto had a virtual boy sitting at the front for anyone to demo. ;P
<khoover> and now i'm really off.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> it's a beautifu day here
<BluesKaj> yup ,same here
<bregma> the weather is very nice, too
<BluesKaj> uhhm yeah, that's what I meant :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-13
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<Chat4624> hey everyone
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-14
<khoover> hey, anyone have a good way to explain FOSS to a luddite?
<khoover> dscassel: cassel, if you can come up with a good way to do so, i'll praise you as a god. just give me some examples of what you've done.
<dscassel> What sort of luddite?
<dscassel> Knowing your audience is important.
<khoover> sorry, technologically illiterate
<dscassel> If they're left-leaning and anti-corporate, I'd probably launch into a spiel about the four freedoms.
<dscassel> If they're a talk-radio-listening conservative, it gets a bit harder.
<khoover> and you have a winner on the first one
<khoover> going into university for environmental law/politics, forget which.
<khoover> politics, nvm
<khoover> enviro politics*
<dscassel> Great! Free software (and stick to free software) allows you to put your work out there for others to use, learn from or adapt to their needs.
<dscassel> As a user, it means nobody can ever take some program you've come to rely on away from you. Even if a company goes away or kills the product, someone else can come along and build on their work, so you can keep using it.
<dscassel> It relies on a community of people working together to make the sort of software *they* want to use, not just what will sell.
<khoover> i'm just gonna use that verbatim, seems much easier than rephrasing.
<dscassel> Good luck. :)
<khoover> so, exactly which pitch shall i instruct the choir to sing today?
<khoover> for your praises.
<dscassel> Get them to drop by my wiki page and give a testimonial and I'll be happy. :)
<dscassel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dscassel
<khoover> ...i dunno what to say, though.
<dscassel> "He's helpful on IRC" is a good start.  DOesn't have to be much.
<khoover> now to create a login.
<dscassel> Thanks. :)
<khoover> oh, planning on finally setting ubuntu up on an external hard drive, containing my music in an NTFS partition. how can i keep my music safe (don't have enough storage space lying around to just ctrl+c ctrl+v) while reformatting?
<dscassel> Ick.  Um, making a backup is a good idea.  Maybe on store it temporarily on Amazon s3. Cheap, but it'll take a few days to upload.
<dscassel> (Bandwith caps aside... :/ )
<dscassel> If you don't mind only a slight chance of losing everything, though, using GParted to resize the NTFS partitiion doesn't *usually* cause problems.
<dscassel> And the Ubuntu installer will do it automatically.
<khoover> and, Ubuntu runs perfectly fine with NTFS?
<dscassel> I really like having a backup though.
<dscassel> Well, no, you'd resize the NTFS partition so you have room for Ubuntu partitions.
<dscassel> Oh! You can use Wubi.
<dscassel> No repartitioning necessary.  Just run the Windows installer on the Ubuntu CD.
<dscassel> It'll create a virtual disk file in your Windows partition and you can boot into that.
<dscassel> Not exactly ideal if you want to do much more than trying things out, but you can always copy stuff over if you eventually get a drive specifially for Ubuntu (or decide to risk partitioning.
<khoover> oooooog. was bout to ask what it really meant.
<khoover> oooooooh*
<khoover> well, it's commited
<dscassel> Cool, thanks. :D
<khoover> yo no hablas wiki-syntax.
<dscassel> Doesn't help that moin moin wiki syntax is different enough from mediawiki to be confusing if you have to switch between the two. :P
<khoover> yeah, no tilde-comments. =(
<khoover> looking for new ISP, anyone have suggestions?
<khoover> this is in toronto, so, no shaw.
<khoover> I have an idea for what will become an IRC meme, if done.
<khoover> it involves creating many, many bots, to emulate a cattle herd going through. Each bot will be named cow#, going sequentially, with a rancher named Pablo keeping them in check.
<khoover> they will join various channels across various servers, and proceed to act as a herd of cows and a rancher would. They would then leave, and travel to the next, never stopping, never ending.
<khoover> WHO'S WITH ME?
<khoover> such overwhelming response
<dscassel> Techsavvy.
 * dscassel is packing for a Montreal trip in a week...
<khoover> have fun, friend of mine's there already.
<dscassel> Make pablo an eliza-style bot who replies only in broken Spanish and I think you have a winner on your hands.
<khoover> and i figured as much
<dscassel> The cows, of course, reply only with "Moo."
<khoover> the cows just go /me moo, not even moo
<khoover> and you grasped pablo's essence right there. all we have to do is figure out how to make them all pick the same server/channel combo, and we're good.
<khoover> we may have offended the taco.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<willwh> howdy
<willwh> :)
<billybigrigger> hey all anyone here running gnome3.0 yet from the ppa?
<khoover> oh, if i want to use xfce instead of gnome, how would i go about doing that?
<willwh> khoover: easy :)
<willwh> I *just* made the switch, I use xfce with debian, on my laptop
<willwh> but my desktop OS is ubuntu 11.04
<willwh> khoover: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<willwh> :]
<willwh> sorry
<willwh> xubuntu-desktop
<willwh> then - when you're logging in, make sure you set the session to "Xubuntu" ']
<khoover> any way to drop just the gnome desktop after, w/o losing the tookit?
<khoover> toolkit*
<willwh> you mean remove the gnome libraries?
<khoover> eh...sure. i'm probably thinking of gnome as an app is the problem.
<willwh> I wouldn't bother removing it
<willwh> unless you are really low on space
<willwh> probably a bunch of the stuff you have installed needs them
<khoover> ah, bugger.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-06
<SrRobot> Hi
<SrRobot> I need some SSH Help
<SrRobot> how do you ssh tunnel?
<jstacey> can anyone tell me why my voip doesn't respond to some touch tone automated phone services? it's like the buttons on my phone do nothing when asked to press 1 for this or that
<jlamothe> jstacey: Perhaps the compression makes the tones unrecognizable to the system?
<jstacey> perhaps
<jstacey> thinking maybe it's something in sip.conf for the cisco 7940 phones I'm using
<DarwinSurvivor> jstacey: try recording the tones in audacity on the receiving end to see if the DTFM is preserved
<DarwinSurvivor> sorry, DTMF
<DarwinSurvivor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-tone_multi-frequency_signaling
<DarwinSurvivor> the wiki page even shows a graph of what it should look like :)
<Jaguar> as long as your using G711 as the codec, you can set your ATA or SIP app to send inband DTMF, which usually works well
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-07
<Chat7140> Hi
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-08
<genii-around> Is anyone having internet issues? When I try to ping google.ca for instance I'm getting lag of almost 9 seconds
<genii-around> ( and it bogs down somewhere in QC )
<dscassel> genii-around: I was having problems at work about then, yeah.  Weird, too.  Like routing issues.
<dscassel> I had to restart firefox to get GMail working again.
<genii-around> dscassel: All the people in our building with Bell had issues. I'm now on our secondary connection which is with Rogers
<dscassel> Yeah, I guess bilal had problems with Bell today too.
<bilal> I *am* having problems
<bilal> it took me 45 minutes to download 30 MB of apt updates
<genii-around> From what I could tell, looked like all the Bell boxes which connect to other networks were having some issue. Every time it went from Bell to an outside machine the pings went up 1000-2000 percent.
<bilal> http://internet.bell.ca/index.cfm?method=home.servicestatus
<bilal> It says Montreal and Richmond Hill are having issues
<bilal> a few hours ago it just said Richmond Hill
<bilal> they're probably investigating it. But I won't get my hopes up, it's Bell after all
<genii-around> Heh, yes
<azend> I've  been having dns issues all week
<azend> then I remembered to switch my dns to google public dns
<azend> (I'm on rogers)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-09
<sierrarae> heyy everyone.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-08
<jm2> buenos dias!
<jm2> good morning!
<BobJonkman1> Hello aruna!
<aruna> Hey.. Hiya.. :-)
<BobJonkman1> In reply to you Q about ISPs, I'm perfectly happy with Teksavvy.
<BobJonkman1> I'm not in the best place for high speed; only getting 3 Mbps on a 5 Mbps service. But that's Bell's fault, not Teksavvy
<BobJonkman1> I expect you'll get better speeds in Toronto
<BobJonkman1> And Teksavvy service has been good. Can
<BobJonkman1> Can
<BobJonkman1> Can't really tell because I almost never call them.  That's a good sign
<aruna> Ok great I will definietly explore teksavvy and possibly change over soon, thank's. Where ARE you anyways ? Kitchner or Waterloo ?
<BobJonkman1> Neither.  I'm slightly north, in Elmira
<BobJonkman1> You might want to check Teksavvy's cable offering too.  Even faster than DSL, but now Teksavvy has to deal with Rogers infrastructure
<aruna> cable would be nice but can't afford it, will go through what teksavvy has to offer and see ya ? I think your roughly 123km away from Toronto ?
<aruna> Since you liked the cube I am looking for a drum machine I ported sometime back, will send when I locate it. Something they can actually use and have fun with..
<aruna> Too many hard disks lying around :-)
<BobJonkman1> I think 123km is probably an overestimate.  But maybe 123km taking the scenic route
<aruna> I just google mapped and checked coz I had no idea where Elmira was and thanks for making me realize OSM was out there
<BobJonkman1> Less than 123 km according to http://osrm.at/4BE
<BobJonkman1> But not by much
<azend> BobJonkman1: hard core foss user
<azend> I approve :)
<BobJonkman1> :)
<BobJonkman1> Gotta let people know it's available.
<BobJonkman1> Nobody need be beholden to commercial content providers
<BobJonkman1> azend, are you following the SFD conversation on the KWLUG mailing list>
<azend> No
<azend> I don't happen to be on their mailing list
<BobJonkman1> http://kwlug.org/pipermail/kwlug-disc_kwlug.org/2013-August/010799.html
<BobJonkman1> Paul Nijjar is trying to set a date for the Kitchener SFD; lots of discussion from  Guelhite John Kerr
<BobJonkman1> Guelphite, that is.  Maybe Guelphonian
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-09
<azend> Guelphasaurus
<BobJonkman1> I thought maybe you had a horse in that race
<azend> I attract attention on lists I barely knew existed :) http://kwlug.org/pipermail/kwlug-disc_kwlug.org/2013-August/010798.html
<azend> I don't yet but I wouldn't mind getting some
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, my guess is the first person to definitively claim the 21st for SFD wins, and the other group probably has to make do with the 28th.
<BobJonkman1> Last year John Kerr had an SFD presentation on the economics of Free Software, but my presentation and the one following went overtime, and John ended up not presenting at all. So he's already got one in the can for this year.
<BobJonkman1> And since he's a Guelphasaurus, he'd probably be amenable to presenting there.  Pick his favourite date, and you're one up.  Get Andrew to present on Ubuntu Studio audio again too, and you're almost done.
<paul__> Hey guys; anyone know of any vancouver/lower mainland, BC linux 'groups'? either groups working on projects, get togethers, hobbyists, etc?
<BobJonkman1> Hi paul__ There's the Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo at http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver
<SergioMeneses> :O
<BobJonkman1> (Hi SergioMeneses!)
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, good evening!
<SergioMeneses> how's everything?
<BobJonkman1> Things are what they are...
<BobJonkman1> I'm hoping we'll do some local event planning for SoftwareFreedomDay
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, awesome!
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, where you live or Canada in general?
<BobJonkman1> I'm in Elmira, just north of Waterloo, Ontario
<BobJonkman1> Trying to stir up a little friendly SFD rivalry between Ubuntu-ca-kw and Ubuntu-ca-guelph; both chapters are about equidistant from me
<SergioMeneses> I see
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, but there are more people helping you?
<BobJonkman1> Yes, KWLUG and The Working Centre are the two major drivers for SFD in Kitchener-Waterloo.
<BobJonkman1> KWLUG Conversation for SFD planning starts here: http://kwlug.org/pipermail/kwlug-disc_kwlug.org/2013-August/010799.html
<jesusemelendezm> so where the ubuntu people from toronto are meeting?
<BobJonkman1> Hi jesusemelendezm There isn't much Ubuntu activity in Toronto any more
<BobJonkman1> The most active member is genii (sometimes genii-around) who organizes release parties
<BobJonkman1> That is, genii organizes the Toronto release parties
<SergioMeneses> jesusemelendezm, \o
<SergioMeneses> BobJonkman1, but you can send them email
<BobJonkman1> There's the Greater Toronto Linux User Group, who are Ubuntu-friendly, but not Ubuntu-specific
<BobJonkman1> http://gtalug.org
<SergioMeneses> perhaps an invitation email or something, it could be people interesting
<BobJonkman1> SergioMeneses: To whom should I send an e-mail?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-ca mailing list
<BobJonkman1> Oh yes! Of course!
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go out, see you tomorrow
<BobJonkman1> jesusemelendezm: Are you on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list? http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman1> Bye SergioMeneses!
<BobJonkman1> Join the mailing list, then ask if there are any other Toronto Ubuntu people.  Besides genii, there's aruna (who was online a little while ago).  There are others; many who don't come to IRC
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, I have to go AFK.  Be back in a few hours
<jesusemelendezm> thanks Bob
<jesusemelendezm> hi
<jesusemelendezm> morning
<jlamothe> Morning
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-10
<jesusemelendezm> hi thee
<jesusemelendezm> there
<avis_> evening all
<avis_> I was hoping to pick the mind of someone this evening
<azend> allow
<avis_> how are you azend?
<azend> pretty good avis_
<azend> you?
<curiousity> help
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-05
<BobJonkman1> Hey Ubuntoids: There's a Linux-Meetup in Montreal with a rep from Mozilla showing off FirefoxOS http://quitter.se/notice/2735966
<BobJonkman1> That's tomorrow evening, if my French-fu is any good
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-09
<Akiva-Thinkpad> eya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I really want to say...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I really like Ubuntu's Community...
<BobJonkman3> Yay! Thanx, Akiva-Thinkpad!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman3, seriously
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman3, the other communities have mean people in them.
<BobJonkman3> I hear about that, but I haven't experienced it in our Ubuntu community.
<BobJonkman3> We've got Ubuntu Hours, release parties, the KWLUG here is pretty good, and the same crowd participates in things like SFD and ODD.
<BobJonkman3> It's a lot of fun!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman3, I'll need to go to one of the parties some time
<BobJonkman3> We've usually got a party in Kitchener/Waterloo and one in Toronto.
<BobJonkman3> Are you conveniently close?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-08-07
<geon3> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-08-13
<MylesBraithwaite> What's the fdsk
<MylesBraithwaite> Status?
